# Is it even possible to aqua scape with a turtle?



## Deathlydove (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, I have a six inch red eared slider in a 75 gallon tank. I absolutely love aquascapes, and would love for my turtle to be encorporated in one. I was wondering if it was even possible though. If its not, well, I understand. But is there even a slim chance of hope if I just choose the right plants? Mabie bitter tasting or something? Any answers would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

One challenge I think of with a turlte aside from being a veggie-munching machine is their movement in the tank. It seems like a turtle could damage and uproot most of the scape just by moving around the way they do. If I were going to attempt it, I'd go with a heavy rooted plant protected at the base with hardscape (rock, mopani...) and dress it up with some Anubias that had already developed a massive root system and root it in the substrate as well. But I've never owned a turtle, so I'm just throwing ideas against the wall...


----------



## Deathlydove (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, and your surprisingly close to know exactly what turtles do without owning one  I will try that. I'll probably set up a tiny tank where the plants can grow their roots, or when I'm buying them I'll look for what you suggested. Im just wondering, other than Anubis are there other plants? I would like a couple of different plants if possible, IF that is. A lot of people say Java fern is good for herviborous fish because it's bitter, but Im realy just right now basically brainstorming even an idea ;P


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

As you are going to keep plants with your turtle, make sure that they are safe for them.
I read somewhere that aquatic plants like Water hycanth can cause problem, many times people use terristial plants like caladium in aquariums, they are poisonous.
Here is a quick list could find.
http://www.tortoise.org/general/poisonp.html


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Deathlydove (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! I will surely check those out!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

For protecting the plants...

Maybe cut a piece of egg crate to fit the footprint of the tank and bury it close to the sufrace of the substrate and plant in-between the spaces in the grid?


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

They munch on anything! LOL If you do manage to gets some plants in the tank that it doesn't find edible, you will have to put it closer to the back wall of the tank, my reasoning behind this is every time the turdtle (not sic lol) sees a human being it will kick everything out of the way to get to the front glass for food


----------



## tahdpohl (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a 9 inch, 9 year old female red eared slider. I can tell you that if they don't munch the plants they will randomly ingest your gravel- not sure why they eat gravel. Mine is in a bare bottom tank for easier cleaning and to prevent her from impaction from eating gravel. The only thing I have on the bottom is her heater, which she has tried to dig under so much the suction cups don't stick anymore. She goes into a swimming rampage when she's ready to lay eggs, I don't know if any living thing would survive being in there with her crashing around. 

Maybe if your aquarium was really big and your turtle better mannered than mine you could probably do it with some thoughtful planning. I think the idea of egg crates or some other protective grid would take care of gravel eating and plant protection.


----------



## Byork (Oct 21, 2012)

I have had a turtle since I was 6, 26 years ago. She is still healthy and eats everything. I have tried all kinds of things to make her aquarium more attractive but pea gravel and bricks are as good as it gets. When I buy feeder fish for the slaughter she will allow one to live. Sometimes for years. But plants never she eats them or digs them up or both. She attracts the pump the heater the bigger river rocks on the bottom. If you figure it out let me know because I would love to have a change of scenery.


----------



## devilduck (Sep 7, 2012)

I also have a ~24 year old, 8 inch red ear slider and only type of aquascaping I could do was with silk plants, and even they get parts chewed off of them every now and then. 

I've had some minor success with medium sized marimo balls. My turtle took a bite of out of the first one I put in, spat it out and promptly ignore it for months. Make sure they are solid in the middle, larger marimo tend to start to hollow and will make a mess. I heard of other turtles just tearing them apart so ymmv.

Only a few types of substrate are really recommended with sliders are sand, rocks larger than their head, or bare bottom. These turtles may attempt to eat the substrate and if it is too big they may become fatally impacted in their digestive system.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest any plants or even bother to scape it. Red eared slider will cause a big mess. You may not notice that when it's 1-2 inches in diameter but once it grows big, the size of the poo is about an inch. Imagine how you are going to clean up the mess if your tank has too many things inside. Due to the amount of mess, you may need to clean it more than once to avoid the smell.

The movement of the turtle inside the tank will resemble Godzilla in the movie. Mine will even attempt to bite me - I was bitten once till the skin of my finger came off bleeding.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Hes right, the tank would end up being a huge mess... I would love a turtle though. but <planted tanks haha


----------



## sundew (Feb 29, 2008)

I think mud and musk turtles are more aquatic and total carnivores. Plus some max out at 3-4 inches. They are slow and should not be much of a threat to larger fishes, if well fed.


----------



## TheShadyBird (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you! Just got a 75 gal for my 4 year old female RES to upgrade to, and my SO and I have this plan: bottom layer of sand, larger river pebbles from Lowe's on top, with jungle vals tucked in between. The sand with root tabs will feed the plants, the rocks will (theoretically) avert a lot of digging and be too large to eat(I'm talking about the 2"-3" dia. rocks), and the vals are sturdy enough to handle any chomping and are fast growers. 
That's our theory anyway ^^. If the vals survive, we'll start tucking in some hygrophilas and other fast growers.


----------

